# Kapag di moko papansinin di rin kita papansinin



## Kaiji11

Can someone explain me that phrase
Kapag di moko papansinin di rin kita papansinin ,thank you very much


----------



## Hausmeister

If you don't want to talk to me, I will not talk to you.


----------



## Kaiji11

Thank you very much


----------



## Hausmeister

Di niente


----------



## Hausmeister

Actually it should be written as such : 

Kapag (hin)di mo (a)ko papansinin, (hin)di rin kita papansinin.


----------

